# embedding a .wma file into powerpoint



## dfreitag (Jul 26, 2006)

I know that you can embed a .wav file into Powerpoint. Is there a way to embed another file type, such as mp3, or wma into a powerpoint presentation? Because the file that I need to embed is over 50MB as a wav, but only 4.5MB as a mp3 or wma. How can I do this?


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

Both those work just as does a .wav file. In 2007, Media Clips/Sound/Sound from File...


----------



## dfreitag (Jul 26, 2006)

But if the file type is a .wma, or mp3, it will only create a link to the file. I am looking to embed the file into the presentation itself. That way I can send just the powerpoint to someone else and they can still play the presentation with the audio.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You can use the *Package for CD* feature to copy the linked sound files together with the presentation to a folder. To do this, follow these steps:

1. Open the PowerPoint presentation that includes the sound files. 

2. In PowerPoint 2003, click *File*, and then click *Package for CD*. 

2. In PowerPoint 2007, click the *Microsoft Office Button*, point to *Publish*, and then click *Package for CD*.

2. *Note *This procedure packages the presentation for either a folder or a CD. By default, linked files and the PowerPoint Viewer are included in the package. 

3. In the *Package for CD* dialog box, click *Copy to Folder*.

3. *Note *On a computer that is running Microsoft Windows 2000, you must copy the files to a folder, and then burn the folder to a CD by using a third-party CD-burning program. 

4. In the *Copy to Folder *dialog box, type the name in the *Folder name *text box, click *OK*, and then click *Continue*.


Reference: Error message when you view a presentation that has embedded sounds in PowerPoint 2003 or in PowerPoint 2007 on another computer: "Cannot find the specified file"


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

Man o man, I am starting to think that a great product got hosed in v2007. I don't get that KB, as linking mp3s is one of the few links that seems to work in v2007! oh well...


----------

